# Horse dentist in cheshire



## fuzzle (22 September 2013)

Hi, can anyone help? ive just rescued a pony and he is desprate to have his teeth done, any recomendations whom i can use!!  would be fab if they could travel to my yard has my horsebox in for repairs at the moment xx


----------



## JillA (22 September 2013)

Robin Harding is not far from Beeston but he travels all over the NW as well as Shropshire/Cheshire etc. He is very very experienced - 07949 206858


----------



## webble (22 September 2013)

Another vote for Robin here


----------



## HashRouge (22 September 2013)

If I were you I'd ring Wright and Morten vets as if the pony's teeth are very bad it may well need sedating. Wright and Morten have two vets (Vicky and Mark) who are also qualified EDTs so you get the best of both worlds.


----------



## MileAMinute (22 September 2013)

I use my vet as he is a qualified EDT, but I've heard fab things about Robin Harding, although from what I do hear he has a long waiting list!


----------



## fuzzle (23 September 2013)

Thankyou so much, will defo call Robin xxxxxxx


----------



## ibot (23 September 2013)

hey 

I had Craig out about a month ago and I thought he was lovely I was really worried about him as I heard he was not great with big horses but he was really good and calm with my boy.

Good luck
x


----------



## fatpiggy (24 September 2013)

Chris Lee. Although I don't have his number any more, sorry.  He's a real horseman and is great with them.


----------



## debbielinder (25 September 2013)

Yep we use Chris lee he has all the power tools which makes it so much quicker


----------



## blackhor2e (25 September 2013)

I 2nd Vicki from wright and Morten vets. She is fully qualified and brilliant with my horses.


----------



## awilliams (25 September 2013)

Second W&M/Mark. A lot of people on my yard use Jake Paterson and say he's brilliant too!


----------

